# VK | Valentines Day Specials



## Stroodlepuff (8/2/19)

​

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Grand Guru (8/2/19)

@Jean claude Vaaldamme


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (8/2/19)

Grand Guru said:


> @Jean claude Vaaldamme


Wow thanks, that seems a great price

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

